# QRI - Qualitas Real Estate Income Fund



## System (22 November 2018)

The Qualitas Real Estate Income Fund will seek to provide monthly income and capital preservation by investing in a portfolio of investments that offers exposure to real estate loans secured by first and second mortgages, predominantly located in Australia.

The Trust may also invest in secured real estate loans in New Zealand from time to time to provide further diversification.

It is anticipated that QRI will list on the ASX during November 2018.

http://www.qualitas.com.au/listed-investments/QRI


----------

